# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  26 Prill: Zoja e Keshillit te Mire (Zoja e Shkodres)

## NoName

*Festa e Zojës së Këshillit të Mirë në Shkodër*




Një fill i artë i lidh dy shenjtëroret kryesore të Zojës së Këshillit të Mirë: *Shenjtëroren në Gjenacan të Italisë*, ku vijojnë për ditë e për vit shtegtimet e besimtarëve nga mbarë bota, e *Shenjtëroren Kombëtare të shqiptarëve në Shkodër*, ku sot, në praninë e gjithë episkopatit të Kishës Katolike të Shqipërisë dhe të mijëra besimtarëve, u kremtua festa e Zojës së Këshillit të Mirë.

----------


## NoName

*Sot u festua një nga të kremtet më të dashura për besimtarët katolikë shqiptarë: 
Festa e Zojës së Këshillit të Mirë, e njohur edhe si Zoja e Shkodrës.* 




( 26. 04. 06 )
*Në Qytetin e Veriut që prej kohëve të lashta* nderohej me përkushtim të veçantë, një figure e mrekullueshme e Zojës. Është ajo figure që sot ndodhet në Gjenacan të Italisë. Historia e saj, është vetë historia e katolicizmit ndër shqiptarë, katoliçizëm i cili, me vdekjen e Gjergj Kastriotit, Skënderbeut, më 1468, nisi udhën e vet të kryqit. Në sa një pjesë e madhe e banorëve, gjatë pesë shekujve të robërisë, do të shtrëngohej të ndërronte fe e një pjesë tjetër do të merrte rrugët e mërgimit, vetëm një pakicë do të mbetej besnike, duke vuajtur porsi gjarpëri nën gur për shekuj e shekuj. E pikërisht në këtë kohë, rreth vitit 1467, kur një ushtri e re e madhe e sulltanit u dynd mbi Shkodër, sipas gojëdhënës, figurja e Zojës u shkëput nga muri i Shenjtërores rrëzë Kështjellës së Rozafës, për të mos u dhunuar nga hordhitë anadollake. E mbartur nga ëngjëjt, mbështjellë prej një reje  vijon gojëdhëna- u ndalua në Gjenacan, afër Romës. Gojëdhëna tregon edhe se Figuren e mrekullueshme e përcollën dy shkodranë, rojtarë të shenjtërores, e ndërsa ecnin me sytë lart, pa u kujtuar as ata vetë, e kaluan në këmbë detin Adriatik. Si arritën në Romë, figurja u zhduk nga sytë e tyre. Por nuk vonoi e në të gjithë Italinë u hap zëri se një figure e mrekullueshme kishte zënë vend në muret e Shenjtërores së Gjenacanit, ku me ndërmjetësinë e saj po kryheshin mrekulli të panumërta. Ishte data 25 prill 1467. Që asokohe nisën shtegtimet e besimtarëve drejt Gjenacanit, e Zoja jonë e Këshillit të Mirë, Pajtorja e shqiptarëve, nisi të nderohej edhe në Itali, Gjermani, Austri e më vonë edhe në kontinente të tjera, me të njëjtën figure, që vijon të nderohet në Gjenacan. 
Figurja e Zojës është e pikturuar mbi një copë suvaje muri katrore, me teknikën e afreskut. Është e lartë 45 centimetra dhe e gjërë 40 centimetra. Duket sikur qëndron e varur në ajër, duke u mbështetur vetëm paksa në pjesën e djathtë të bazamentit. Koka e Krishtit Fëmijë është pikturuar krejt pa flokë. Dikush ka thënë se është pikturuar kështu sepse në Shqipëri aso kohe ishte zakon që fëmijëve tu qetheshin krejtësisht flokët. Koha kur u krijua kjo vepër arti dhe autori i saj nuk dihen me siguri. Në se nisemi nga stili i punimit, do të përcaktonim shekullin XIV si periudhë kur u krijua vepra. Sipas mendimeve, e më shumë dëshirave të shprehura deri më sot nga studiuesit shqiptarë, piktura mund të jetë vepër e ndonjërit nga 80 piktorët e shquar vendas, që përmenden në veprën e Gelçiçit.
Kjo figure, pra, nderohej në kishëzën dy herë të rrenuar të Zojës rrëzë Kështjellës Rozafa, një nga më të vjetrat në Shqipëri. Në këmbë apo gërmadhë, Kisha mbeti gjithnjë cak shtegtimi. Nuk ka besimtar që duke kaluar andej, edhe pas vitit 1967, kur kisha u rrenua për herë të dytë nga diktatura enveriane, të mos jetë lutur në heshtje për ditë më të mira me një lutje tradicionale, që i qëndroi kohës, më shumë se muret:
*O Zoja e Bekueme, Nana e Këshillit të Mirë, po të thërrasim ty, që je Bija e zgjedhuna e Zotit Atë, Nana e Jezu Krishtit, Nusja e Shpirtit Shenjt, Tempull i së Shenjtnueshmes Trini: ndërmjetëso për ne në qiell!.*
E kur Kisha u rindërtua, Lutja u pasurua me fjalët:
*Ndër duert tua të fuqishme, o Nanë e Mëshirës, po e lëshojmë të dashtunin kombin tonë, megjithsè jemi mëkatnorë të mjerë e të padenjë. Po të falënderojmë se na je gjetë e na ke ndihmue me kujdesin e një Nane të vërtetë në dimnin e gjatë e të vështirë të persekutimit, i cili na shkaktoi viktima të panjehuna, martirë që tash ndërmjetësojnë për ne në qiell. Po të falënderojmë që na e nxore nga Zoti hirin e rikthimit të pranverës së lirisë fetare e qytetare, e cila i hapë rrugën ndërtimit të një shoqnie ma të drejtë e ma vëllaznore.*
E ndërsa besimtarët luteshin e luten në Kishën rrëzë Kështjellës, mendja nuk mund të mos u fluturojë në Gjenacan, atje ku Zoja Mërgimtare, si qindra mijëra shqiptarë në kohë të lashta e të reja, ndërmjetëson përsëri për fatet e Kombit shqiptar.

----------


## Labeati

ZOJA E SHKODRES, PAJTORJA E SHQIPNISE

Kisha e Zojes se Shkodres bri Kalase Rozofat, ka qene nder kishat me te vjetra ne Shqiperi .Ne 25 prill 1993, vete Papa Gjon Pali II me Nene Terezen ndaluan tek rrenojat e kishes se dikurshme 

Ne 1467, kur trupat osmane e mbanin Shkodren ne rrethim dhe kercenonin te cshenjteronin kishen, piktura u shkeput per mrekulli nga muri, u largua nga ndertesa dhe mori fluturimin drejt perendimit mbi detin Adriatik per ne Itali. E ndoqen dy shtegtare shqiptare, Gjorgji dhe De Sclavisi. 

Nga Bardhyl Ukcamaj 
Gjate periudhes se luftes se shqiptareve kunder pushtimit osman, per shkak te dhunes, te shkaterrimeve dhe per te mos iu nenshtruar sundimit te huaj, ne jeten shqiptare u shfaq dukuria e braktisjes masive te vendit. Masakrat e ushtrise osmane bene qe emigracioni te perfshinte te gjitha shtresat shoqerore. 

Shqiptaret emigruan kryesisht ne Itali. Valet me te fuqishme te emigracionit te shqiptareve gjate kesaj periudhe ishin ne fund te shek. XIV gjate pushtimeve te para osmane, me 1415 1417 gjate pushtimit te disa keshtjellave te viseve bregdetare, me 1466 1467 gjate rrethimit te II dhe III te Krujes, pas vdekjes se Skenderbeut (1468), pas renies se Krujes, te Shkodres (1478 1479) etj. 

Elita e shoqerise shqiptare te Kohes se Gjergjit te Madh u vendos ne te gjitha viset bregdetare lindore te Gadishullit Apenin, ne rajonet e Venedikut deri ne pjesen me jugore te tij (rreth 200 mije veta). Kesaj periudhe i perket edhe legjenda e shtegtimit teShejtores Zoja e Shkodres. 

Kisha e Zojes se Shkodres bri Kalase Rozofat, ka qene nder kishat me te vjetra ne Shqiperi. Ajo ndodhej jashte mureve te kalase dhe brenda mureve rrethuese te kalase, mure keto qe kane mijera vjet te ndertuara. Kjo kishe e shenjte e mrekullive ka pasur ne shekullin e XV nje Figure te bukur, ne te cilen paraqitet Zoja me Krishtin e Vogel. Ne 1467, kur trupat osmane e mbanin Shkodren ne rrethim dhe kercenonin te cshenjteronin kishen, piktura u shkeput per mrekulli nga muri, u largua nga ndertesa dhe mori fluturimin drejt perendimit mbi detin Adriatik per ne Itali. 

E ndoqen dy shtegtare shqiptare, Gjorgji dhe De Sclavisi. Largimi i kesaj Figure te Zojes nga Shkodra lidhet me nje inkursion te ushtrive te sulltaneve mbi Shkoder. Ky inkursion osman ka ndodhur ne kohen para rrethimit te pare te Shkodres (1478 1479). Shkodranet e shprehin ne kenge mjerimin qe pushtoi qytetin pas shtegtimit te Figures se Zojes dhe pushtimit osman: "Qysh at dite qe na u largove / Te tana te zezat na kan ra". 

Ne Genazzano prane Romes u preh Figura e Zojes se Shkodres, me 25 prill 1467, ku u ngrit nje kishe per nder te saj, Kisha e Zojes se Keshillit te Mire (La Chiesa della Madonna del Buon Consiglio). Kjo mrekulli tronditi atehere zemrat e kristianeve. Qe prej asaj kohe, vendi i shenjte i Genazzano s ka qene pike shtegtimi per katoliket shqiptare. Rreth vitit 1700, nderimi i Zojes se Genazzano s u perhap edhe mes arberesheve te Kalabrise, ne vecanti ne San Benedetto Ullano, fale klerikut Stefano Rodota. 

Riprodhime te figures se Zojes 
Gjate shekujve kemi disa riprodhime te Figures se Zojes. Ne shekullin XVII ne familjen e paraardhesve te Pashko Vases ka pasur nje veper historike te Zojes se Shkodres dhe nje altar, ku thuhej mesha. Nje veper tjeter artistike per Zojen e Shkodres ka pasur ne Itali dhe piktori shkodran me origjine nga Dukagjini, Ndoc Martini, ndersa ne shekullin tone Kole Idromeno i kushtoi nje tablo figurale me titull "Te ikunit e Zojes se Shkodres ne Gjenacan". 

.Deri ne fillim te shekullit XX, Figurja e Zojes se Shkodres, ikur ne Gjenacan, ka pasur riprodhime ne pikture dhe eshte vendosur ne shume kisha te Evropes. Piktori Luigj Tossi e riprodhoi i pari me 1747 per Kishen e Gjenoves. Me 1765 Zoja e Shkodres u be Pajtorja e Kishes ne Monte Cassino. Me 1796 ajo u vendos edhe ne Kishen e Shen Bendetit ne Frosinone. Kjo Figure e Zojes ndriti Kishen e Augustinianeve ne Munih (Gjermani), u vu ne Kishen e Zojes se Pushimit (Chiesa della Madona di Riposo) ne Frildenberg afer Angsburgut. 

Fort e permendur eshte edhe Figura e Zojes ne Kishen e Augustinianeve ne Madrid. Kisha e tanishme e Genazzano s u ndertua ne fillim te shekullit XX dhe shtegtaret e vizitojne duke ecur zbathur, sidomos gjate dites perkujtimore te Zojes se Kshillit te Mire qe eshte 26 prilli. Zoja e Shkodres apo Zoja e Keshillit te Mire eshte si Zonja Lurde ne France, Zonja Fatime ne Portugali, etj 
Vargjet e Fishtes per Shenjtoren 
At Gjergj Fishta i ka kushtuar vargjet e meposhtme shenjtores se qytetit. 

*"Te falemi, o Mri! virgjina e dlir', 
O nana e bukur e K'shillit t'Mir; 
Ty ndim te kena ne ket' shkreti: 
te falemi, o Mri, te falemi, o Mri 

Te falemi Virgjin' Nana e Tenzot, 
Ndihma e kshtenimit me hire plot; 
T'bin ne mend se Zoja e Shkodres je: 
Lutu per ne, lutu per ne! 

Lutu, po, e derdhi hiret e m'dhaja 
Si n'kohet e mocme n'kishe te Kalaja, 
Ku t'lutej Shkodra plot me dobi; 
Te falemi, o Mri, te falemi, Mri! 

Lutu, se Shqiptaret, o Zoje, te tane 
Te Ti e cojne zanin ne Gjenacane: 
M'shir' per ne thona m'shir' per Shqypni! 
Te falemi, o Mri, te falemi, o Mri"!* 

Nje vend i shenjte per katoliket 
Kisha e Zojes ne Shkoder ka qene gjithmone nje vend i shenjte per katoliket shqiptare te Veriut, por edhe per muslimanet. Ne prill 1946, nje vit pas marrjes se pushtetit nga komunistet, mbi dymije vete moren pjese ne shtegtimin tek ajo. Jo shume kohe me vone, kisha u mbyll dhe u shnderrua ne salle vallezimi dhe ne vitin 1967, gjate fushates komuniste kunder fese, kisha e Zojes u rrenua teresisht nga komunistet, por ky vend mbeti si vend i shenjte per t'u nderuar gjithmone. Ne maj te vitit 1988 te, Papa Gjon Pali i Dyte pret ne audience besimtaret katolike nga Shtetet e Bashkuara te cilet kryen nje shtegetim ne Genazzano, Itali, pikerisht ne kishen ku u vendos figura e shenjte Zoja e Shkodres, qe nga viti 1467. 

Sipas gazetes "L'Osservatore Romane", 7 maj 1988, Papa u drejtohet shqiptareve me keto fjale: "Me gezim ju pershendes te dashur bij e bija shqiptare, te ardhur nga vende te ndryshme te Europes dhe Amerikes, me rastin e ketij viti martir. Gjate shtegtimit tuaj ne Gjenocan, ku simbas tradites nderohet Figura e Zojes se Shkodres, Pajtores se Shqiperise, ka qene deshira juaj te ndaloni edhe tek varri i Shen Pjetrit Apostul dhe te takoheni me zevendesin e tij per t' perforcuar ne fe. 

Ju me te vertete jeni te mirseardhur ketu.....Me rastin e keetij viti Marian qe perkon edhe me viziten tuaj kete thirrje e bekoj si lutje: O Zoja e Shkodres, Pajtorja e Shqipnise, Ti Nana e jone e ambel! Ty qe ne zemer te rrjedh gjaku i popullit tend: sjelli syte e tu mbi kete komb, i cili ka pase fatin te marre mesimin e pare te Ungjillit nga goja e apostujve e qe Ty te ka nderue perhere me dashteni te paster femije. Edhe sot ne terrin e proves ky komb te drejtohet Ty plot me uzdaje e pret ndihmen Tande amerore. 

Ti i prin Kishes ne shtektine e fese, lesho syte e tu mbi bijte e bijat shqiptare, te cilat jane kah udhetojne te ngarkuem me prove e mundime. Forco te ligsht, ngushllo te mjerumet, mbaj gjalle fene ne zemer te te gjitheve! O Nana e Shelbetuesit, beko familjet e krishtera, te cilat perbajne thalbin e Kishes se Birit Tand hyjnor. 

O Nane e shpreses, shpetoje diten ne te cilen ky popull fisnik te shohe edhe njehere te realizueme deshirat ma te thellat e shpirtit te tij, atebote kur te gjithe, bij e bija, kane per te mujte te bashkohen ne harmoni te plote per te rindertuar nje te ardhme ne drejtesi e paqe.. Amen". 

Urata e Papes Gjon Palit II per "Zojen e Shkodres". Ne 10 mars 1991, Nene Tereza gjate vizites ne Shkoder ndalesen e pare e beri te kisha e Zojes bri Kalase, ku se bashku me meshtare e me popull u lut per dite me te mira per Shqiperine. 

Papa ndaloi te rrenojat e Zojes se Shkodres 
Jo rastesisht, pikerisht me 25 prill 1993, ne oren 8:30 Papa Gjon Pali II mberrin ne aeroportin e Rinasit, duke qene keshtu i pari pape ne histori qe puth token shqiptare. Se bashku me Nene Terezen dhe personalitetet shqiptare niset drejt qytetit te lashte te Shkodres dhe ndalon te rrenojat e kishes se dikurshme "Zoja e Keshillit te Mire", rreze kalase. Papa Gjon Pali i Dyte vendos ne altar kopjen e figures se "Zojes se Shkodres", te sjelle nga qyteti i vogel i Gjenacanit dhe i lutet i pari per fatet e Shqiperise pas plot 526 viteve. Pak kohe me vone ne themelet e kesaj kishe te vjeter u ndertua nje kishe e re e Zojes se Shkodres, rreze kalase. 

Ndersa Kisha e "Zojes se Shkodres" ne Nju Jork, ne ngjasim arkitektural me ate te Kishes se Zojes ne Shkoder, drejtuar nga famulltari patriot don Pjeter Popaj eshte sot nje qender e fuqishme besimi dhe shqiptarie ne Shtetet e Bashkuara te Amerikes. Nje prej 4 ipeshkve te pare te bekuar nga Papa Gjon Pali i Dyte pas renies se komunizmit ne Shqiperi, Imzot Rrok Mirdita, ishte famullitari i pare i kesaj kishe ne Nju Jork.

----------


## D&G Feminine

Kisha "Zoja e Shkodres" Scarsdale, NY

----------


## puroshkodran

*"RRUGETIME" HISTORIKE NE KISHEN E ZOJES SE SHKODRES
*
Historia e epokes kristiane te Shkodres nuk eshte e plote nese ne kete histori nuk ka vendin qe i takon kisha famemadhe e Shen Merise, qe nder shekuj njihet me "emertimet"; Kisha e Zojes se Keshillit te Mire, Kisha e Pajtores se Shkodres, Kisha e Zojes se Paperlyeme, apo sic i thote populli sot, Kisha e Zojes se Shkodres. Shkodra si kryeqendra historike e Ilirise ishte nder te parat qytete qe perqafoi besimin kristian qe ne shekujt e pare, ndonse ne kundershtim me politiken e perandorise romake te asaj kohe. Ne letrat e tij shkruar romakeve (15 ; 19) Shen Pali thote se ai kishte predikuar Ungjillin deri ne Iliri.. Kisha e Durresit eshte me e lashta ne Shqiperi, Farlati e vendos origjinen e saj ne kohen e apostullit Shen Pali...**, dhe ne vitin 58 kishte 70 familje kristiane...*1*. Nje studiues i historise se kishes shkruan se nga mesi i shekullit dyte ne perendim themelohen rreth 100 kisha, te shperndara ne nje teritor qe shtrihet qe nga Iliria e deri ne Spanje..*2*. Megjithse Shkodra kishte qene kryeqendra e Ilirise nga disa kujtime kishtare mesohet emri i pare i Peshkopit Baso vetem rreth vitit 387..*3*. Kjo nuk do te thote se deri ne shekullin e katert nuk kishte hierarki dhe per rrjelloje objkete te besimit kristian edhe ne Shkoder, pavaresisht nga politika pagane e romakeve, qe merr fund me ediktin e Milanit te vitit 313 te nenshkruar nga perandori me origjin shqiptare (nga Nishi i Kosoves), Kostandini i Madh.. Duke ditur se Shen Meria apo popullorce Zoja Marie, eshte nena e Jezu Krishtit, kulti i saj ka qene mjaft i perhapur kudo qe u perqafaua besimi Kristian, duke i kushtuar kisha e faltore edhe ne trojet tona Ilire me kryeqytet Shkodren... Koha dhe njerzit kane bere qe te zhduken ndertimet ne forme bazilike romake (kupto katolike N.B.), ku ne shekujt e pare te krishterimit mblidheshin besimtaret per tu lutur . Nje kujtim i thjesht por domethenes ne mozaik eshte zbuluar nga arkitekti U. PIAZZANO me 1929 ne vendin ku mbi rrenojat e lashta ngrihet sot Kisha e Zojes se Keshillit te Mire te Shkodres...*4*. Nje studiues francez (1814-1866) shkruante... Ne kembet e kalase dhe ne pjesen perendimore te saj shihen ende mbeturinat e nje kishe kushtuar Zojes se Keshillit te Mire, shembelltyra e se ciles gjendet ne Rome, ku e mbarten Engjejt thone kronikat kishtare..*5*. Qyteti i Shkodres ka pajtore Zojen e Keshillit te Mire qe nderohet shume nga katoliket shqiptare . Dikur asaj i ishte kushtuar nje kishe, rrenojat e se kishaciles shihen ende ne kembet e kalase..*6* (ky konstatim eshte botuar ne vitin 1858). Historiani dhe albanologu i njohur Konstantin Jirecek ne nje studim me titull ; "Shkodra e Krahinat e saj ne Mesjete" tregon per disa kisha katolike te qytetit ne shek.XIV ku nder te tjera shenon : kishen e Shen Merise, kishen Franceskane (1395), kishen e Shen Elise ne kuvend te Domenikaneve (1444) e tjera..*7*. Ekzistencen e kishes se Shen Merise ne Shkoder na e konfirmon edhe regjistri i kadastres dhe koncensioneve te viteve 1416-1417, kur shenohen perkufizimet e shtepise (magazines N.B.)te nje tregtari te Kripes, ku nder te tjera shkruhet: Nje shtepi derrasash e mbuluar me derrasa dhe me kashte, qe gjendet perballe Keshtjelles, prane murit te qytetit ...i sipershenuari Gajard mban kripen e bashkise, sipas kerkeses se zoterve te siperthene te llogarive te vjetra. Kufijet e saj jane : nga njeri krah .. hendeku i barbakanit te keshtjelles, nga krahu tjeter i saj Kisha e Shen Merise se Shkodres, nga krahu tjeter ..muri i qytetit, e nga krahu tjeter i saj sheshi i keshtjelles...*8*. Nje studiues i njohur, i cili ka qene edhe konsull ne Shkoder ne vitet 1897-1904 do te shkruante : "Ne periullen veneciane qyteti zinte jo vetem zonen e banuar antike ne rrezen jugore te kodres se kalase, por edhe pjesen perendimore te kendit te formuar nga derdhja e Drinit ne Bune. Ketu prane rrenimeve dhe germadhave gjenden edhe dy ndertime, qe sipas rrefimeve dikur kane qene kisha. Njera prej tyre eshte nje mur i punuar trashe, qe terheq vemendjen me fashat e gelqeres ne forme kryqesh. Ajo mbahet per kishen e Madona del buon consiglio (Zoja e Keshillit te Mire), portreti i se ciles e kish lene shtepin e Zotit para pushtimit te qytetit nga turqit dhe pas nje udhtimi mrekullore kishte perfunduar ne Xhenacano (ne lindje te Romes)..." *9*. Nje deshmi me vlera (viti 1478) per ekzistencen e kishave eshte ajo e priftit dhe historianit shkodran Marin Barleti . Ai shenon pervec (kishave) te Shen Vlashit (Blasiusit), Shen Merise edhe kishen e Shen Lazrit, Shna Prenes (Shen Venerandes), Shna Kryqit..*10*, Shen Shtjefnit e tjer.. Nga te gjitha keto objekte kulti apo me sakt monumente besimi e qytetrimi, Kisha e Zojes se Keshillit te Mire kishte pasur nje fate te dyfisht tragjik per Shkoderlocen, qe per shekuj e kishte pasur pajtore te qytetit e me gjere..
Me 25 prill te vitit 1467, dy katolik shkodran nga frika e perparimit te turqeve moren imazhin (apo sic i thote populli, Fuguren) e "Zojes se Keshillit te Mire" e njohur me shume si "Zoja e Shkodres" dhe e kaluan pertej Adriatikut ne Xhenacano Itali, rreth 27 km ne lindje te Romes. Aty Imazhi i saj u be shume i njohur ne besimin popullore arberesh. Edhe sot e kesaj dite, cdo 25 prill ne oren nente te mengjezit, te gjitha kembanat e Xhenacanos bien ne perkujtim te mergimit dhe te pranise se saj ..*11*. Edhe nje studiues shkodran shkruan per largimin e fugures apo imazhit te Zojes se Shkodres per ne Xhenacano Itali duke shtuar se nga brezi ne brez besimtaret katolik kane mbajtur te gjalle ... mrekulline e dates 25 prill 1467 te dy katolikeve shkodrane te quajtur De Giorgio (Gjergji , N.B.) dhe De Sklavis ( Kliti, N.B.)...*12*. Historia e "mergimit" te Zojes se Keshillit te Mire (Zojes se Shkodres) ne Itali eshte shume e perhapur. Ne Venecia gjinden gojdhena, qe i ngjajne asaj te Xhenacanos ..Per te vertetuar keto po i drejtohemi studiueses dhe albanologes se re italiane Lucia Nadin nga e cila po citojme: ".. Mjafton te sjellim neper mend kishen e Shen Palit ne Venecia, ku nje pikture e Veronezes eshte prere per te futur aty nje Shen Meri te shekullit XV. Ajo cfare eshte e jashtezakonshme ne kete raste, eshte fakti se, ashtu sic thone gojdhenat e vendit , qe mund ti degjosh nga banoret edhe sot ...kete statuje e solli vete Luigj Grekolku drejtperdrejt nga Shkodra... Nese vertet kjo statuje u soll nga Luigj Grekolku gjate largimit te tij nga Shkodra ne Venecie, atehere mund ta konsideronim kete nje relike te rralle te orendive te shumta te kishave e te manastireve te Shqiperise, qe u zhduken pa lene gjurme ne rremujen e luftrave... Qysh nga mesi i
shek.XV ndeshen raste te shfaqjes se Virgjereshes ne provincen veneciane , per te paralajmruar mberritjen e fortunes se re turke. Keshtu, ne Konshio apo Konsio (shtremberim i fjales Consiglio, shqip: Keshill), nje fshat midis Mestres e Trevizos, jo larg Pregancioles e Skavonise, Zonja u shfaq ne vitin 1451, duke paralajmruar renien e afert te Kostandinopojes ne duar te turqve. Ne vitin 1491, nje leter apostolike e Papa Inocentit VII i atribuonte atij (fshati N.B.) te gjitha karakteristikat e nje qendre fetare. ***.
Mbas pushtimit otoman (1479) te Shkodres qytetrimi e besimi njemije e katerqind vejecar kristian perendimore, se bashku me deshmit ndertimore te kishave e katedraleve kristiane (kryesisht katolike) e tjer, paten nje fund tragjik. Qyteti thuajse mbeti i shkrete, ndertimet e stilit perendimore u rrafshuan ose tjetersuan, Shkodra u be nje "ishull" aziatik ne mes te Europes.
Mjerisht kjo kohe zgjati rreth kater shekuj e gjysem, duke mjegulluar mjaft nga historia jone e asaj kohe...Nje personalitet i njohur europian ne korrik te vitit 1858, kur vizitoi Shqiperine botoi nje liber me kujtime . Pervec te tjerave ai i beri nje pershkrim brilant gjendjes se Shqiperise nen pushtimin otoman, ku nder te tjera thoshte : "..Ne kufijet e civilizimit ndodhet nje bukuri e eger, qe mbart emrin e bukur-tingellueshem Albani..Sikurse ne kohen e Dioklecianit ( 284-305) Mesha kremtohet nen nje frike shqetsuese, dhe qirinjet e altarit sherbejne, sikurse atehere per ndricimin e vend-takimeve te errta te besimtareve.." *13*..."Ndertimi i kishave eshte i ndaluar ne Albani dhe kremtimi i meshes eshte lejuar te mbahet me veshtirsi, madje edhe ne kasolle.." *14*. Klimen antikristiane dhe dhunuese te perandorise islame e tregon edhe nje historian e studiues amerikan i cili nder te tjera shkruan se :".. Me qellim qe vashat e reja te kishin mundesi te kryenin detyrat fetare pa i trazuar kush, menjehere pas pushtimit turk, Papa dha lejen qe ne shtepite e tyre te krijoheshin kisheza, ku ato te mund kremtonin meshen.."*15*.
Megjithe masat represive te perandorise pushtuese otomane shqiptaret nuk e harruan kurre Shenjetoren Marie, te cilen per shekuj e kishin pasur edhe pajtore te tyre. Kete trashigimi qendrestare te besimit e pershkruan ne kujtimet e tij studiuesi dhe konsulli i Frances ne Shkoder DEGRAND ne vitin 1892, ku nder te tjera tregonte se : "..Rreze kodres mbi te cilen ngrihet kalaja e lashte e Shkodres, nga ana jugperendimore e qytetit, mbi nje gjuhez toke qe ndan Drinin nga Buna, dallohen ende mbeturinat e nje ndertese me gure te punuar trashe...Sipas besimit...ne ate vend gjendej nje pikture qe paraqiste Zojen e Paperlyeme dhe te birin e saj hyjnore...Asnje katolik qofte burre apo grua, nuk kalon para ketij vendi pa zbuluar koken e pa bere kryq me devotshmeri, madje pjesa me e madhe ulen ne gjunje per te thene lutjet. Gati cdo te diel ... grate shkojne atje per pelegrinazh. Kembezbathura sillen rreth ketyre mureve te shkreta e te shkaterruara, ku jane shenuar me gelqere ca kryqe te bardha e te medha...Nganjehere edhe muslimanet shqiptare u japin shoqeve te tyre katolike dhurata per ti cuar atje..*16*. Per rrenojat e Kishes se Zojes se Shkodres tregohet edhe nje ndodhi interesante, ku nje bari rreth vitit 1870 po shkonte ne qytet me tufen e dhenve, me mungese respekti per kete vende kishte kaluar naten me dhenet e veta ketu, por te nesermen ne mengjez kur ishte zgjuar i kishte gjetur dhenet e ngordhura...*17*. Vlen te kujtohet se gjate gjysmes se dyte te shekullit XVIII-te kur pashallekun e Shkodres filluan ta qeverisin Bushatlinjet shqiptare, filloi te mbizoteroi toleranca nderfetare, gje qe beri te mundur te rikthehet tradita e vellazerive fetare ne Shkoder. Ne mes dhjete vellazerive te regjistruara gjindet edhe vellazeria e Zojes se keshillit te Mire, qe ka si date te krijimit 28 shkurtin e vitit 1779. Keto vellazeri nuk ishin nje gje e re. Ato i kishin krijuar (shkodranet) shume vite me pare, ne te njejten kohe me popujt europian, por mbas ardhjes se otomaneve si cdo gje tjeter edhe vellazerite fetare kishin pushuar se ekzistuari..*18*. Mjerisht pas renies se dinastise famemadhe te Bushatelinjeve (1757-1831) *19* propoganda fetare turkomane riktheu intolerancen nderfetare, gje qe u dha zemer disa muslimaneve fanatike te ngulmojne shpesh se rrenojat e kishes se Zojes se Shkodres i perkasin nje Teqeje te vjeter bektashiane...*20*. Meqense muret (e Kishes se Zojes N.B.) u bene pretekst grindjesh ne mes dy elementeve, qeveria turke u detyrua ti bllokojne ato mure per nje periull te pacaktueme... Qeveria caktoi nje komision nga te dy palet me dy antare: Jusuf Efendi Golemin dhe Shan Deden, per te shqyrtuar ceshtjen. U vendos qe katoliket te lejoheshin per te kryer lutjet e tyre fetare ne forme pelegrinazhi. E njajta e drejte ishte edhe per muslimanet qe e besonon per teqe...*21*. Edhe mbas renies se perandorise otomane element fanatik qe u kishte mbetur ora tek "baba" Sulltani arriten te protestojne deri para ministrise se luftes ne Vjene, kunder rindertimit te Kishes se Zojes ne vitin 1917.*22*. Por tashma edhe duhmes aziatike i kishte ardhur fundi edhe ne Shkodren halleshume, ndaj ne vitin 1930 Kisha e Zojes se Shkodres ishte rindertuar matrialisht, dhe po "ndertohej" moralisht, pasi Shqiperine e qeveriste mbreti pro Europian i shqiptareve, Zogu I-re... Me nismen e klerit katolik te vendit, ne vitin 1932 ishte organizuar nje pelegrinazh per te vizituar figuren e Zojes se Shkodres ne Itali. Popullata katolike e Shkodres duke pasur bindje te plote ne translacionin e Zojes , nuk nguroi ti pergjigjej nismes se klerit per te shkuar ne Rome per te marre bekimin e Atit Shenjte dhe me ba homazhet e duhura. Shkodranet ishin te veshur me kostumet kombetare te qytetit dhe rrethinave.. Qindra e qindra persona mbas nje udhtimi nepermjet detit arriten ne Xhenacano Itali dhe vizituan Kishen ...ku u permalluan me figuren e Zojes.. Per Kishen e Zojes se Keshillit te Mire ne Xhenacano kujdesen prej shekujsh pasardhesit e De Sklavisit ...*23*, ose "shqip"Klitit qe ishte njeri nder dy shkodranet qe shoqeruan imazhin, figuren apo fuguren e Zojes nga Shkodra ne Itali. Pas luftes dyte boterore, kur ne pushtet erdhen komunistet, Kisha e Zojes Shkodres, si cdo tarshigimi tjeter besimtare e kombetare me arom Europerendimore, pesoi nje rrenim e persekutim qe mund te krahasohej vetem me shekujt e pushtimit otoman. Vulen kesaje baterdie rrenimtare ja vune komunistet ne vitin 1967, kur i shpallen "lufte" edhe Zotit, qe kerkonin ta zevendesonin me djaje te kuq...
Si cdo gje e Shenjte, edhe Kisha e Zojes u rindertua per mrekulli pas vitit 1991, kur djajte e kuq rane nga froni. E ndersa keta djaje cdo dite e me shume percmohen e harrohen, Kishes se Zojes se Shkodres i eshte rikthyer madheshtia me trajta hyjnore . Cdo besimtare Kristian e me gjere qe kalon rruges per nga Ura e Bahcallekut e anasjelltas, nuk kalon pa bere kryq para Kishes se Pajtores se Shkodres. Ditet e Mesheve, Kisha eshte e mbushur plot e perplot me besimtare, te cilet kane rikthyer edhe traditen e pelegrinazhit per ditet shenjta... Me gjithe rindertimin e Kishes se bukur e funksionale ne vendin e themelet te pakten mbi dhjete - shekullore, sot Imazhi, Figura, apo sic i thone besimtaret Fugurja e Zojes se Shkodres vazhdon te qendroi ne Xhenacano Itali qe nga viti larget, por i pa harruar 1467. Kete mungese -simbol se Zojes se Shkodres tashma po e permbush truporja e Shenjetores Nene Tereza ne mes te qytetit, por me nje "ndryshim" se ajo eshte bije e shenjteruar e races sone shqiptare.
Ndue Bacaj

Referencat:
**.Zhan Klod Faveirial, HISTORIA (me e vejeter) e Shqiperise, fq.79.
*1*.Louis Hyacinthe Hecquard (1814-1866) Historia dhe Pershkrimi i Shqiperise se Eperme ose i Gegerise, fq.425.
*2*.Michel Lemonnier O.P. HISTORI E KISHES, fq. 66.
*3*.Fulvio Kordinjano, SHQIPERIA permes vepres e shkrimeve te misionarit te madh italian At Domeniko Pazi, Vll.II., fq.49.
*4*.Ermanno Armao, Vende, Kisha, Lumenj, Male e Toponime te nje Harte te Lashte te Shqiperise Veriore, fq.130.
*5*.L.Hyacinthe Hecquard , po aty, fq.42.
*6*.L.Hyacinthe Hecquard , po aty, fq.310.
*7*.Vezhgime Iliro-Shqiptare (Kostandin Jirecek), fq.117.
*8*.Regjistri i kadastres dhe koncensioneve ...te Shkodres 1416-1417,
Perg.nga Akademia e shkencave te... Shqiperise, Instituti i Historise, fq.23.
*9*.Theodor Ippen, Shqiperia e Vjeter.. fq.122-123.
*10*.Th. Ippen, po aty, fq.124.
*11*.Edwin Jacques, SHQIPTARET, fq. 220-221.
*12*.Hamdi Bushati, Shkodra dhe Motet, Vll.I., fq.50.
***.Lucia Nadin, Shqiptaret ne Venedik Mergim e Integrim (1479-1552), fq. 66-67, 71.
*13*.Maksimilan i Pare, KUJTIMET e Jetes Sime nga Shqiperia, fq. 19.
*14*.Maksimilan i Pare, po aty, fq.24.
*15*.Edwin Jacques, po aty fq.237.
*16*.A. Degrand, Kujtime nga Shqiperia e Eperme, fq. 48.
*17*.A. Degrand , po aty, fq.49.
*18*.Nevila Nika, Dioqeza e Shkodres gjate shek.XVIII, sipas dorshkrimeve arkivore, fq. 45-46.
*19*.Stavri N. Naci, Pashalleku i Shkodres nen sundimin e Bushatllinjeve, fq. 65.
*20*.A. Degrand, po aty, fq.49.
*21*.Hamdi Bushati, po aty, fq.48.
*22*.H. Bushati, po aty, fq.48-49.
*23*.H. Bushati, po aty, fq.50-51.

----------

